#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Designing >  >  How can I create a WIFI landing page on my router?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

A WIFI landing page is a standalone web page use to persuasive elements like benefit oriented copy,sign-inform and videos to convince it's visitors to convert.So visitors can use a company restricted wifi connection.


Can someone tell me how can i create a WIFI landing page on my router?

----------


## Moana

> Hello Friends,
> 
> A WIFI landing page is a standalone web page use to persuasive elements like benefit oriented copy,sign-inform and videos to convince it's visitors to convert.So visitors can use a company restricted wifi connection.
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me how can i create a WIFI landing page on my router?


You can configure a fully customizable web-based portal that displays a disclaimer and requests login credentials from users when they first try to access the Internet or special network segments.

----------

